# What magazines do you subscribe to???



## tiktok 22 (Aug 24, 2006)

my subscriptions:

Popular Science
Popular Mechanics
Electronic house(home theater and electronics)
Money
PC World
Videomaker


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 24, 2006)

the canid and colubrid digest;
"Tsst and Asp"


----------



## skalomax (Aug 24, 2006)

Popular Science

Motor Trend

Road & Track

Maximum PC


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 24, 2006)

Popular Science
Scientific American
PC Gamer

Scientific American is by far my favorite, because the articles are written by the experts themselves on a very wide variety of subjects. It's a deep magazine, as opposed to PopSci, which I consider "light reading," especially in comparison. I haven't purchased a PC game in a while, but sometimes the writing in PC Gamer is well-written and fun to read.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm currently only getting Car & Driver.

I used to be suscribed to Macworld, National Geographic, Popular Photography, and for a while Sports Afield (hunting, fishing). Macworld turned into a worthless pamphlet, I lost interest in photography, and I found what I got out of SA half the year wasn't worth paying for the other half. Natl. Geo was great but I just couldn't afford all these magazines.

I also have backissues of Macworld going back to 1984, and MacUser from the '80s into the '90s.


----------



## Silviron (Aug 24, 2006)

None.

I used to subscribe to about 20 at any given time including news,"popular" tech, "deep" tech and even some entertainment stuff.

But I dropped my subscriptions when their content turned to crap.... Got to the point that on average there was one article actually worth reading in every other issue, and I generally had that info free on the internet before the magazine came out.

Last two subscriptions I had were:
Digital Photo Pro, which was initially a very good magazine covering tech stuff and practical 'how-tos". But it it quit doing the useful articles and started filling up completely with fluff articles glorifying trendy studio photographers without passing along any useful techniques.

And Outdoor Photographer.... I let my subscription lapse on it just last month.... It is still a fairly decent magazine, So I'll probably re-subscribe soon.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Aug 24, 2006)

Just Car and Driver, and when that subscription lapses I won't renew it. I can find specs anywhere, I'm interested in test drives. But not for 95% of the vehicles they drive. I used to have subscriptions to Popular Science and Popular Mechanics, but didn't bother renewing when they lapsed. Just not my cup of tea.


:buddies:


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 24, 2006)

Maximum PC

Flying


----------



## geepondy (Aug 24, 2006)

PC World
National Geographic
Men's Health
Consumer Reports

From memories of a kid, I had National Geographic stereotyped as a magazine that mainly depicted poor African nations with pictures of braless inhabinets of said nations (when they should have been wearing a bra). A few years I received a gift subscription from my mom and boy was I wrong. Yes, they depict interesting countries and lands that one may not normally be familiar with but they also have some very neat science articles. I now faithfully renew the subscription.


----------



## rdh226 (Aug 24, 2006)

In no particular order, other than as they occur to me:

Science News
Autoweek
Stereophile
Analog
Home Theater
Passagemaker
American Rifleman
American Handgunner
Small Arms Review
Arizona Highways
Handloader
Rifle
Consumer Reports
Digital Photo Pro
EOS Magazine
New Hampshire Magazine
CPU
EETimes (does that count? free trade rag...)

and a few others that escape me

-RDH


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just finished the September '06 issue of Popular science, and I saw two interesting ads:

Eneloop is apparently available at Fry's and Amazon. page 89
Peak's Carribean had a 2"x3" space. page 101

It's too bad that these useful ads were buried between plugs for Viagra and "trust potions."


----------



## drizzle (Aug 25, 2006)

Just one:

Science News

It gives the serious science news in a very readable and compact format. I have tried many other magazines over the years and this is the only one that I consistently read cover to cover.


----------



## Threepio (Aug 25, 2006)

Alaska
National Geographic
National Geographic Traveler (won't renew)
Popular Science (won't renew)
Road and Track (won't renew)
Reader's Digest

Used to get a lot of magazines, thinning it out pretty good now!
--Bob


----------



## Trashman (Aug 25, 2006)

Car and Driver
Popular Mechanics
Men's Health
Stuff
GQ -- I didn't want this one. I was actually subscribing to Cargo Magazine, which just came out last year and was a great magazine (mainly gear, gadget, and clothing related), but just after I renewed my subscription they informed me that the magazine was being discontinued and that instead they'd be sending me GQ. Great, just great, now I bet I'm the only guy on here that knows all about Justin Timberlake....did you know just how hard on him his breakup with Britany was? Very hard...he even wrote a song about it....(Cry Me A River)......(see what I mean....)


----------



## James S (Aug 25, 2006)

Make
This Old House
i've let most of my science mag subscriptions lapse because they were expensive and they have podcasts available now and I spend enough time in the car to finish listening to the nature, and New Scientist podcasts every week.
I still get Wired even though it pretty much leaves out the middle ground of technology where the most interesting things are happening, but only because when it gets to the point of expiring they keep sending me a thing to resub for $10. It's worth that a year, but no more to me.

I used to subscribe to both New Scientist because I liked the English take on the science news, and Science News which is the american equivalent. But like I said, I just listen to their podcasts now which are almost as much fun.

I keep looking through the fine woodworking sections, I'm going to add one of those soon as I'm doing a lot more of that lately.


----------



## Illum (Aug 25, 2006)

Current:
Popular Science
Popular machanics
PC Magazine
PC World
Smithsonian
Outdoor Life
Newsweek
Time

Proposed:
Home Power
FHM:laughing:


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 26, 2006)

FHM and MAXIM 

nah, i don't subscribe to any magazine. i don't have that kind of money to spend on paper. i rather spend them on silicon and metal.


----------



## Bogie (Aug 26, 2006)

Mopar Action
Mopar Muscle
Mopar Collectors Guide
Car Craft
Hemmings Motor News
Road & Track
Guns & Ammo
Amarican Rifleman
American Handgunner
Field & Stream
SWAT
Firehouse
JEMS (journal emergency medical services)
Firefighter
JP (Jeep Power)
Petersons 4 Wheel & Off Road
Four Wheeler
Diesel Power
Hot Bike

these are just off the top of my head + what I can see on the livingroom table I know there are a few more gun related ones & some other motorcycle ones.

We also have Subs at the Firehouse for
Maxim
Stuff
Ect.


----------



## Sixpointone (Aug 26, 2006)

Tennis Magazine.


----------



## NeonLights (Aug 26, 2006)

Car & Driver
Motor Trend
Road & Track
Automobile
Autoweek
Grassroots Motorsports
Sportscar
Sport Compact Car
5.0 Mustang Magazine


----------



## h_nu (Aug 28, 2006)

Many years ago I had lots of subscriptions. I still love to read. I dropped all of the subscriptions and have never had any at my present address. 

Publishers think it's all the free content on the Internet that is killing them. Nope. It's the heavy ad, light content, and selling of subscribers names to junk mail lists. If the US had very strict privacy laws I would subscribe to 10 or so magazines.


----------



## Kristofg (Aug 30, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> i don't have that kind of money to spend on paper. i rather spend them on silicon and metal.


You'll come to regret that next time you use the lavatory 

I don't have any subscriptions, but i regularly buy Auto Bild. (and the white paper rolls)


----------



## morituri (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't subscribed to a magazine in years. If you know how find it, on the Internet you'll almost always get better and more current information.


----------



## carrot (Aug 30, 2006)

PopSci
Wired
Electronic Gaming Monthly
Cargo
Sync
Scientific American
Technology Review
PC World
PC Magazine

If I had to choose two to keep, Wired and EGM. SciAm and TR are fascinating but I haven't had the time to really read and absorb the information as of late (actually, since discovering CPF).


----------



## robertl999 (Aug 30, 2006)

Just ordered Popular mechanics and Popular Science at $4.99 each for 12 issues..

Love the internet!


----------

